# What happened to Lauri?



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

She's being a bee guru on facebook.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Lauri _was last on Beesource yesterday (Thursday) at 9:46 PM.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

she logged in yesterday just not talking, maybe some interesting topics are needed.

Last Activity Yesterday 09:46 PM

wow three posts at the exact same time, acebird doesn't usually get that much attention


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

cg3 said:


> She's being a bee guru on facebook.


Oh yeah, the facebook addiction. Just like all the young women in my life. Is she still a monitor or has the facebook blog taken over her life? I know it is easier to post photos on facebook but I hope she doesn't forget her friends on BS.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

She still posts here, She just resigned her position as moderator. Too buisy I guess


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

cg3 said:


> She's being a bee guru on facebook.


What's her facebook page again?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I would try Lauri Miller


----------



## Cascade Hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

She looks very busy according to her FB page. And a tad upset with at least one misquote taken from here and sited on another wet site. As far as I'm concerned, she has always posted some of the most informative info here.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Found it: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Miller-Compound-HoneyBees-and-Agriculture/256954971040510


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

You all ran her off.
Sure, she visits but doesn't post as much.
I don't blame her.
Many here can be quite cantankerous.

I follow her on Facebook.
Lots of good advice from her if you care to listen.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

scorpionmain said:


> You all ran her off.
> Sure, she visits but doesn't post as much.
> I don't blame her.
> Many here can be quite cantankerous.
> ...


I don't agree with you lol ;-) hahahaha. In all seriously everyone has a bad day here and there. For the most part beesource is an absolutely great community. Keep in mind your voice and tone, etc is lost in text....so those mean messages probably warn't really that mean in person. 

I think shes just too busy, her bee nuc and queen business is really taking off. And alot of the repost and intro questions over and over again can become pretty old quick.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Acebird said:


> I would try Lauri Miller


No you wouldn't. If you did, you would know what happened to Lauri. You can send her an email just as easily as the rest of us.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

burns375 said:


> I don't agree with you lol ;-) hahahaha. In all seriously everyone has a bad day here and there. For the most part beesource is an absolutely great community. Keep in mind your voice and tone, etc is lost in text....so those mean messages probably warn't really that mean in person.
> 
> I think shes just too busy, her bee nuc and queen business is really taking off. And alot of the repost and intro questions over and over again can become pretty old quick.


Thems fightin' words!
lol

Yeah, your probably right...


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I would safely say she's just been super busy to deal with Beesource at the moment.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

As I se it she was one of the best beekeepers that is at bee source never rude or mean. A lot of good beekeeping knowledge. If she is gone she will be missed.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

scorpionmain said:


> You all ran her off.


Unless Lauri said so, you don't know what you are talking about. Her skin is thicker than that.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys....
Busy, busy this time of year. I still love you tho. But no time for yackin'


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

GLOCK said:


> As I se it she was one of the best beekeepers that is at bee source


Boy! I guess. What? three years into beekeeping and already selling queens for $125 not bad.

Who says you can't make money in the bee biz


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

Flyer Jim said:


> Boy! I guess. What? three years into beekeeping and already selling queens for $125 not bad.
> 
> Who says you can't make money in the bee biz




You have to be able to pay for all of that sugar some how


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if I like her bee work or her camera work more.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

When you spend @$12,000 on equipment, you get to do a bit of painting.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

scorpionmain said:


> You all ran her off.


Ran her off? I don't see that as a possibility. She is industrious and a strong woman. I think FB serves her needs better for meeting her goals than BS does.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Fusion_power said:


> When you spend @$12,000 on equipment, you get to do a bit of painting.


Yeah, and she does it right. Spray them suckers.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Which one of the ten is; Thou shall not covet thy neighbors goods?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Covet? How about appreciate or admire. View adjustment.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope she sells plenty of bees, queens, and Honey to compensate her for all of her hard work and the investment she's made.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Flyer Jim said:


> Boy! I guess. What? three years into beekeeping and already selling queens for $125 not bad.Who says you can't make money in the bee biz


If you have followed her posts from the beginning and viewed her pictures it is easy to see that she has ample time on her hands, hundreds of thousands of dollars of infrastructure, materials and labor supplied by her contractor husband or some other source, to finance her bee "business". She will have to sell a lot of $125 queens to "make money in the bee business". To "make money", ie "profit", your income has to exceed your expenses. I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money".


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You forgot to mention her stylish good taste and unselfish generosity. Lauri doesn't have to share her photos w/ us. Something many of us look forward to.

odfrank, we all use and deal w/ what we have however we get it. I'd love to see Lauri's Apiary on the cover of Better Homes and Gardens or ABJ or some Horseman's Magazine. That would be great, wouldn't it?


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Odfrank:

I was concerned about that. I hope she gets a handle on the ants.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Odfrank a bit envious! :applause:
Even though you use your landscaping business (personnel and equipment) to subsidize your beekeeping, you're kinda envious of her access to the construction business.


----------



## Cascade Hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

She knows about business. She'll do just fine.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Acebird said:


> Yeah, and she does it right. Spray them suckers.


I'm really looking forward to the day I buy one of these pressure painters. That's the way to go!


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> You forgot to mention her stylish good taste and unselfish generosity. Lauri doesn't have to share her photos w/ us. Something many of us look forward to.
> 
> odfrank, we all use and deal w/ what we have however we get it. I'd love to see Lauri's Apiary on the cover of Better Homes and Gardens or ABJ or some Horseman's Magazine. That would be great, wouldn't it?


Exactly what I was thinking. Was not thinking of myself. There are more things I admire than want; horses, sailboats, a shiny big rig, a working farm, a hundred hives. Thanks I'll look and take pleasure in what others other doing.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Barry said:


> Odfrank a bit envious! :applause:
> Even though you use your landscaping business (personnel and equipment) to subsidize your beekeeping, you're kinda envious of her access to the construction business.


I am not at all envious of her access to a construction company because my bee "business" works in the same manner. I work for other billionaire housewives who also have similar hobby "businesses". 

What I am envious of is her success as a queen breeder.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Lauri, do you have any cousins in NYC?


----------



## Cascade Hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Saltybee said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Was not thinking of myself. There are more things I admire than want; horses, sailboats, a shiny big rig, a working farm, a hundred hives. Thanks I'll look and take pleasure in what others other doing.


...and out here in the Pacific Northwest, were have a soft spot for women elk hunters. For what its worth, I'm buying her bees.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

WLC, you could have gone for a sister!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Regardless of what advantages Lauri may or may not have, she is focused, industrious, and smart. She also makes excellent contributions to our BeeSource community.

She gets nothing but respect from me.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Dominic said:


> I'm really looking forward to the day I buy one of these pressure painters. That's the way to go!


I just picked up a battery operated one for around 300. It is good for 50 gallons of paint then I guess you throw it away if it makes it that long. I have a big gas rig that goes for about 6K (not that I would pay that much) but that is way overkill for a hundred or so hives. Both will throw paint like you wouldn't believe. Oh, I forgot I have another one that is corded in the 350 range which is just about right for beehive equipment.

Yeah, Lauri is well off but she is the hardest working person I have ever seen


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Acebird said:


> I just picked up a battery operated one for around 300. It is good for 50 gallons of paint then I guess you throw it away if it makes it that long. I have a big gas rig that goes for about 6K (not that I would pay that much) but that is way overkill for a hundred or so hives. Both will throw paint like you wouldn't believe. Oh, I forgot I have another one that is corded in the 350 range which is just about right for beehive equipment.
> 
> Yeah, Lauri is well off but she is the hardest working person I have ever seen


Yea, definitely something I'm eager to have, but I don't actually own any land or building yet, so I don't want to go spraying paint on other people's lawns. Doesn't seem like a nice way to thank them for letting me put my hives on their property. It also means I don't have room to store a ton of assembled and painted hives, so I just prep them as I need them for the time being, unassembled hive bodies barely take any room.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes I have time, all our six kids are grown and gone. I get up at 4:30 and run 3 miles and work out before I go to work, then work all day until Jim squeaks about dinner. I can stay strong OR take an Aleve every day for my back like I did last year. Prefer to stay strong and lean and stay off the Pharmaceuticals as I get older..

Hundreds of thousands of dollars in infrastructure? You mean my barn? We built that ourselves for less than $55,000. Got my big hoop house off Craigs list for $1000.

I've build all my hives myself,do all the work myself, No help what so ever with the bees. No labor from my husband, no employees. Jim IS building me a lab in the barn though, for grafting and future II work. 

Rich woman? LOL smart with what money I do make, yes. I've been a stay at home mom my entire adult life. I've gone from a young woman with a baby on my hip selling few tomato plants in spring to help pay for seeds, to an old lady with all these bees and a small business. This is the first thing I have ever done at home that has the potential to actually _make_ money, eventually. And I like it. It is worthy of my effort and my investment. Like I said before, I'm not getting any younger and don't want to wait 20 years to accomplish something. 

Benefits from the construction Co? I have access to all the good tools (Like that airless sprayer) and can savage a huge variety of scraps from the job sites, Especially when they demo stores for remodeling. They throw away _everything_. You should see the cool stainless sinks I've drug home or the 50+ year old 3/4" x 12" VG fir planks. The older stores are the best for quality wood salvaging. I've been in many dumpster's and pulled a lot of nails and screws. We have been fortunate to have been able to keep working throughout the down turn in the economy. But like with most Construction Companies, the last few years have have had some challenges. That's why every dollar counts.

My farm projects have always paid for, or at least come close to paying for themselves. I pay as I go, no debt. My nuc sales and queen sales will pay me back for most of my equipment purchases this year. I sold a couple horses to come up with the $$ to get into the bees, It's been quite self sufficient ever since.

I never intended to be a business, Just did my best and see where it took me. This is where it has led. It is time to be an 'actual business' now that I am large enough to reliably produce products for sale and am buying enough to justify the tax benifits. 
My nuc sales this year were necessary to pay for my equipment and to reduce the volume of bees to a manageable amount. I can only handle so much growth a year or it will get away from me. I'd prefer to keep them all for queen rearing, but it is necesary to sell some this year.

I loaded up on equipment at the Mann Lake Black Friday sale with that $12,000. . Paid $8.33 ea.for 8 or 10 frame deeps, $81.00 for each case of rite cell and $65.00 for select frames. I knew those prices will likely never be seen again. No tax no shipping. I have enough to last me a couple years or can sell them if I find I don't need that much. That's the beauty of that big dry barn and the loft...my pack rat wood hoarding side is enabled by the storage availability. I make all my bottom boards, lids, screened inner covers and mating nucs from scratch. 

Bought enough Beepro & brewers yeast to last three years. Bought a ton of sugar at low prices so I can be secure in my ability to feed my nucs if it is necessary to do so. My willingness to make lots of nucs is directly effected by the price of feed. Bought my sugar for $9.79 per 25# sack of C&H. Since the government sell off of the surplus sugar stocks, the price has already gone up about $1.00 a sack. It was said that it was intended to stimulate price increases and that is exactly what is happening. It was $15.59 in 2012. I do NOT want to have to pay that price again if I have too many nucs to feed.

Every penny I bring in goes right back into the business. I've not had a pay check in three years and yes, have paid a fair amount out of my pocket. That will soon change though once I am fully established and have all my equipment built and operational. I'm getting closer every year. 
I'm more interested in genetics, studies and experiments than anything. I hope to get involved in some studies at some point. 

Then I might just be able to keep a few of those $100. bills instead of sending them directly to Mann Lake.

No sister or cousin. But you should see my Daughter.

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.

I'll keep my nose to the grindstone and see what happens.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Lauri said:


> No sister or cousin. But you should see my Daughter.


Forget it guys... I am sure she has no interest in weirdo bee guys.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

odfrank said:


> If you have followed her posts from the beginning and viewed her pictures it is easy to see that she has ample time on her hands, hundreds of thousands of dollars of infrastructure, materials and labor supplied by her contractor husband or some other source, to finance her bee "business". She will have to sell a lot of $125 queens to "make money in the bee business". To "make money", ie "profit", your income has to exceed your expenses. I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money".


LOLOL That must have been a wicked divorce, odfrank! My condolences to you.

Lauri, you ROCK! It's a true pleasure to watch such talent succeed!

:thumbsup:

Rusty


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Lauri said:


> to an old lady with all these bees and a small business... But you should see my Daughter.


Yes, the daughter is gorgeous but old lady? Not the photos I have seen.

You deserve everything you have Lauri.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> LOLOL That must have been a wicked divorce, odfrank! My condolences to you.Rusty


What does whose divorce have to do with this thread? You have lost me here....


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

odfrank said:


> What does whose divorce have to do with this thread? You have lost me here....


Might that explain a certain rather ...er..."sour" viewpoint?!? 

Personally I thoroughly enjoy Lauri's posts and pix!



Rusty


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

odfrank said:


> If you have followed her posts from the beginning and viewed her pictures it is easy to see that she has ample time on her hands, hundreds of thousands of dollars of infrastructure, materials and labor supplied by her contractor husband or some other source, to finance her bee "business". She will have to sell a lot of $125 queens to "make money in the bee business". To "make money", ie "profit", your income has to exceed your expenses. I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money".



LOL. That was harsh. 

Keep the pics coming. Love seeing the bee yard grow.


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

I would say Lauri's posts are some of the most informative I have read, also great photos. She is a big plus to beesource imo.


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

If Bee Source lost Lauri, it would be next to the worst thing that could happen, she's one of a few that makes "Bee Source" what it is. Not meant to offend anyone, all of you contribute in some way. Lauri, pace yourself, you've got more on your plate than I could ever think of taking on.


----------



## tacomabees (May 2, 2013)

..


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What happened to tacomabees?


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

I find it sad that Lauri had to spend so long constructing a retort to curmudgeonly old men, instead of something more constructive. I don't care if she won the lottery! She loves what she does and gives back. She's here and you can find her on facebook, so let's get back to talking about bees.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Beetastic said:


> I find it sad that Lauri had to spend so long constructing a retort to curmudgeonly old men, instead of something more constructive. I don't care if she won the lottery! She loves what she does and gives back. She's here and you can find her on facebook, so let's get back to talking about bees.


Oh no, I'm glad she wrote that. It's inspirational to hear about someone who does so much with their life. 3rd year into beekeeping?! I mean, really. I'm in my 3rd year into beekeeping and I have 2 hives out there, one of which is dead, and I have yet another package on order....

To each his own, remember not everyone is built the same way, and don't feel diminished if you haven't super succeeded either. You are who you are. 

(And the only time I'm out of bed at 4:30 am is when I fall out)


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Beetastic said:


> so let's get back to talking about bees.


Isn't that what Lauri just did? I don't take part in FB so I like to hear from her here. On BS is it pretty much about bees. I don't care to know when she is visiting her daughter or having her hair done.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

NewbeeinNH and Acebird, you've pretty much missed my point. Of course she's inspirational. I agree with you both. It's the fact that the long response from her was in defense of other whisperings and sour-puss comments that, as studies show, people say online because they can hide behind the veil of anonymity and/or miles and miles of separation. But face to face? I doubt if some of the things said on this forum would make it past lips. 

Acebird, her FB is a Page rather than a personal account, and it's about bees, not about her visiting daughter. Just think of it as a BeeSource with an easier platform for rich media better connectivity.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Beetastic said:


> It's the fact that the long response from her was in defense of other whisperings and sour-puss comments that, as studies show, people say online because they can hide behind the veil of anonymity and/or miles and miles of separation. But face to face? I doubt if some of the things said on this forum would make it past lips.


If that was why Lauri responded I would have to hear it from her, not your assumption or pov. Brian's OP was out of concern, nothing else.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

> If you have followed her posts from the beginning and viewed her pictures it is easy to see that she has ample time on her hands, hundreds of thousands of dollars of infrastructure, materials and labor supplied by her contractor husband or some other source, to finance her bee "business". She will have to sell a lot of $125 queens to "make money in the bee business". To "make money", ie "profit", your income has to exceed your expenses. I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money".


Referring to this. Seemed like her post was responding to veiled jabs, and I was saying it's sad if that's the case. Moving on.


----------



## tacomabees (May 2, 2013)

Still here, I had responded without realizing that she already had. Tried to unsuccessfully delete my post was all...


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

She came through winter with a little over 100 hives I think. So my guess is she is way too busy to spend much time on the computer. I think this is the most hives she has ever had so learning how to ramp up what needs to be done is a learning experience. She does most of the work by her self. I follow her on facebook and she has posted a few times lately.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

It's kind of fascinating how people perceive you from Internet posts. Some are right on the money, some are so far off the mark you wonder how they came to those conclusions about you.

In my lifetime of adventures, I've come to the conclusion many people judge me by their own life experiences, not so much as they actually see before them. 
I won't respond too much to Odfranks post, but will say you'll likely learn more about him than you will about me in it...
His post, while it was surprising, didn't offend me. He said some nice things too and I appreciate that. 

Getting acquainted with the Beekeeping community has been very similar to when I was shooting competition archery. It took a while for people to believe I wasn't cheating or had some other 'advantage'. I learned the best thing to do was just keep putting my arrows in the middle and be gracious and humble while I was doing it. Invite the non believers to shoot in my group and let them keep score. Some would be friendly, some would quit halfway through because the pressure of being beaten by a girl was too much on them. Some ended up being good friends , Some hated to see me show up to a shoot because if I was there they might not win. I think they all were a little afraid of me But all in all, it always ended up being a good time.

Thing is, I never went to win. I just went to do my best and sharpen my skills for the real test at 9,000', 20 yards from a screaming 6 point bull elk.

My efficiency with a bow was due to my ability to learn the significance of the geometry of the design, choose the correct and best accessories and learn to tune it from top to bottom. Keep fit and strong and watch my diet for the best athletic performance out of my self. It really was not about the shot. The shot was just the end result of all that prep. 

And that is how I manage my bees. It's all about the prep. so the bees can do what they do best. 

I don't want praise for what I do and really don't like the attention, but I do appreciate _some _recognition for the long hours and hard work I have put into, what ever it is I am doing at the moment. To suggest I was just given or handed something _is_ a little disappointing. But it is no matter. I won't try to convince anyone. I learned a long time ago that's something they have to work out on their own. 

It's not always easy, but I'll just keep putting my arrows in the middle and keep smiling.


----------



## Wolfer (Jul 15, 2012)

You go girl!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Lauri said:


> I won't respond too much to Odfranks post, but will say you'll likely learn more about him than you will about me in it...
> His post, while it was surprising, didn't offend me.
> I'll just keep putting my arrows in the middle and keep smiling.


:thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

What did I say that was so mean and nasty? Flyer Jim said she was making money in the bee biz. I said from what I can tell she is far from making a profit. Am I wrong? Was I mean? was I nasty? I would be glad to apologize if someone explains what there is to apologize for. I think I am right on the money about Laurie's profit and if I am not she should let us know I am wrong.








Originally Posted by *Flyer Jim*  
Boy! I guess. What? three years into beekeeping and already selling queens for $125 not bad.Who says you can't make money in the bee biz
odfrank: If you have followed her posts from the beginning and viewed her pictures it is easy to see that she has ample time on her hands, hundreds of thousands of dollars of infrastructure, materials and labor supplied by her contractor husband or some other source, to finance her bee "business". She will have to sell a lot of $125 queens to "make money in the bee business". To "make money", ie "profit", your income has to exceed your expenses. I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money".


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

"I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money"."

:bus


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

odfrank said:


> What did I say that was so mean and nasty? I think I am right on the money about Laurie's profit and if I am not she should let us know I am wrong.
> .


When I was a kid, I was taught that it was rude to speculate about other people's financial situations. In this case, I can't even figure out the point of this speculation. Given Lauri's obvious organizational skills and drive, I doubt she will be profitless for long, even if she is now.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I still don't get it...I ran her over or myself? 



Barry said:


> "I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money"."
> 
> :bus


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sure, it's nice to have a cash profit at the end of the year but looking at it strictly from a profit/loss scenario misses the point. If you spend $10,000 dollars on equipment and end up with an operation that has increased in value by more than $10,000 because of the "sweat equity" that the owner contributes then you have been financially successful. Obviously at some point you need to have some cash return but what Lauri is doing is a blueprint for one method of building a successful bee business.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

There certainly are some knowledgable and qualified beekeepers posting here. I'm here to learn. If a thread gets ignored, I might offer basic beekeeping advice, but I'm here to learn from those who share what they know.

When the Air Force sent me to Instructor Pilot school, they said they chose instructors for their ability to impart instruction. That is why I read every word of Lauri's threads and posts. No poster on Beesource has helped me more consistently than Lauri in understanding queen production -outside the box- (Joseph Clements and Oldtimer are sources I respect as well). We can all name the most knowledgable regulars here, and I give them their due in respect for their knowledge. When its said and done, I read and reread those authors who know something, and can get along with others while they impart their knowledge and experience. Its taken me two years to sort the doers and the talkers.

I don't give a hoot if Lauri is rich, makes a profit, or whether she gets use of this or that in her bee operation, I'm just grateful she shares her journey with us.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

odfrank said:


> I still don't get it...I ran her over or myself?


You were rude and are not treating her like the professional that she is. Plus the fact that it was unprovoked means it is just a nasty jab to feel good about yourself. can't use the words here that i'd call it. If I was in her shoes i'd stick to my private facebook page and never look back.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

nothing to see here folks. move along. (visualize a police officer waving rubber-neckers past a minor pileup)


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

odfrank said:


> What did I say that was so mean and nasty? ... I would be glad to apologize if someone explains what there is to apologize for. I think I am right on the money about Laurie's profit and if I am not she should let us know I am wrong.
> 
> .... I would guess her "bee business" is really a rich talented woman's hobby, and is far from "making money".


But of course THAT wasn't mean or nasty....OR ANY OF YOUR BUSINESS. Lauri's profits are HER business, not yours, and she certainly doesn't _owe_ you any response let alone an explanation for this pile of horse pucky! Next you're gonna say that you didn't make all these comments just because she's a woman! Did you do it "for her own good"  or something equally preposterous? 

OdFrank, don't look now, ol' buddy, but you have just illustrated my daughter's most ****ing description of men of our age and to this whole forum yet! I can even hear her-- "Why, that sexist pig!" --and see the toss of the head that goes with it.

:lpf:

Rusty


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I was on this forum a good bit from mid spring until we bought our business. I do remember reading some of Lauri's posts. 

However, not until tonight did I know that she was a former competitive archer. Now WE'RE TALKING! Did you compete in 3D tournaments with a compound bow or did you shoot indoor 300 shoots? I use to be a very good shot but I have developed target panic in a bad, bad way. I'm taking some time off from shooting and hopefully my brain will rewire that circuit.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> Sure, it's nice to have a cash profit at the end of the year but looking at it strictly from a profit/loss scenario misses the point. If you spend $10,000 dollars on equipment and end up with an operation that has increased in value by more than $10,000 because of the "sweat equity" that the owner contributes then you have been financially successful. Obviously at some point you need to have some cash return but what Lauri is doing is a blueprint for one method of building a successful bee business.


If it was only $10K, then it's not a big deal. She's got more than $100K in assets and 'sweat' put in.

If you can't pull your investment back out and give yourself some take home $ within the first year or two, it might never happen.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

WLC said:


> If you can't pull your investment back out and give yourself some take home $ within the first year or two, it might never happen.


I spoke like this to my step daughter but I am an old fool. I am not in tune with how it works today. I see Lauri building a future for the most part all by herself just like my daughter. It is called a fan base. FB is actively seeking out entrepreneurs that use the facebook platform for business. The FB executives came to my daughter and her partner to find out how they did it. She and her partner were recently written up in the Entrepreneur magazine with projected sales of 500K which we know now after the article was released that she will exceed. Not a lot of profit yet but she has 47,000 fans across the world and growing. I guess it is not what you have today that counts it what you can build for tomorrow.

I did not ask "What happened to Lauri" to find out her financial affairs. I am pretty sure she is comfortable. My concern was more that she didn't have time for us anymore and judging from many of the responses she would be greatly missed as a bee keeper here on beesource. I am the type of guy that doesn't have that feeling very often.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Add all the zeros you wish it doesn't change the fact that if your equity increases by more than your investment you have invested wisely in your business. Those who operate a business understand the basic premise that investments are deductible (undepreciated assets are still assets) and income is subjected to taxes. Good businessmen try to increase the former and decrease the latter.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Jim, isn't bee equipment like a car it is worth 25% less then what you paid for it the minute you own it? I can see if you build your own equipment the basis would be less than the market value because of the labor you put in. I am not sure how that works. I am not sure how you bring in the assets of a bee hobby into a bee business.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Acebird said:


> Jim, isn't bee equipment like a car it is worth 25% less then what you paid for it the minute you own it? I can see if you build your own equipment the basis would be less than the market value because of the labor you put in. I am not sure how that works. I am not sure how you bring in the assets of a bee hobby into a bee business.


No! Newly drawn comb is worth more than new frames. There is always a market for good quality disease free comb. Put some bees on them and they increase many times over in value. A year after you spent $30 or so on a hive body with lid and bottom you have a single worth well over $100 and it's capable of raising $200 worth of honey.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

jim lyon said:


> Put some bees on them and they increase many times over in value.


 This is what makes beekeeping unique, truly sweat equity

the catch is those bee filled boxes can quickly turn into empty boxes...


----------



## jla (Mar 19, 2014)

I am a fan of Lauri's FB page as well as a reader of her posts here. Her wealth of knowledge is always helpful!


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

If nothing else she gave everyone a front row seat into Marketing Bees today. Not everyone wants to spend the time to send a picture home with a queen being picked up. Not everyone wants to feed a bazillion gallons of syrup without any honey being produced. She's found her niche, her customer base, thanks to all the help she got here, asked the questions and ran with it. You should all be patting yourselves on the back for the help etc...

The real test comes after all her nucs go out, more queens go out and they're into year 2 from zone 8. What happens now is the real world. I wish her luck.

I can just see KJ looking at a new beekeeper asking for a picture of the queen in his nuc!!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I just do my best to help support Beesource members when I can, which is why I ordered one of her expensive queens, Lauri deserves some return on all she's contributed here. I don't see why it matters how much she wraps up in it, she's put together a model that works very well for her and makes beekeeping look too easy.


----------

